# Morel CAW938



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, so far the one I have playing sounds very nice. As I figured I would need a dedicated midrange for this. Midbass output is very impressive for the unit. You will need a foam baffle over the top of the driver to help protect the midbass from water because the voice coil is open to elements. As always you really need to deaden the door for this driver. I used around 50 square feet of deadener per door, treated acoustical foam behind the driver, Clay around the baffle, 1/4 birch in big holes, and a large heavy sheet of acoustic foam around the driver. I have not put the door panels on, so I am not sure how much deadener I will need on the door panel itself. 

Now on the down side one of the CAW938's was defective. It has a light rubbing on the voice coil. It is not noticeable at low volume but at moderate volume it is very noticeable. This is mounted to a flat surface with no out of balance torque on the basket. 

I have to go through the trouble of getting it sent back now. I was kind of shocked that a Morel would be defective out of the box. But anything can happen between Morel and the final end user. So I am not going to give them a bad mark over this.

I will offer more review once I get them both up and running and matted with midranges.

I am very pleased with my decision to purchase these.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I got the other one mounted and I must say that I am very surprised with the output. They are strictly a midbass/woofer and did not work well in a two way. 

I set my expectations fair, in other words I was not expecting them to sound like true woofers. To my surprise the two of these offer enough bass for any everyday listener. 

I may even run without a dedicated sub. It really has that much output! 

Be prepared to spend some time prepping your doors! You will have to use allot of deadening.

They mate very well in a 3 way.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

These things are really starting to pump out sound. After a decent break in period I have actually had to decrease the bass region of the drivers. They almost sound boomy. These remind me of the output of a pair of JL Audio IB8's. I am sold on these drivers and I am almost 100% sure that I will not use my Diyma subs.

I would recommend these drivers for any midbass/woofer application. They are very nice and the output is simply outstanding.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well from all of my remarks I think the driver sounded great. On that note I am now on #2 on failed drivers. I will be removing them and replacing them with something different. 

This driver was crossed at 70 and 350 and did not get much power. I am not sure why this driver failed. I have not had a chance to take out the driver and look at it. 

I guess it is time to go ahead with my kicks.


----------



## linuxpro (Dec 10, 2008)

I know it's been a while since you wrote your review, but I had a few questions about these drivers.

I am shopping for 8-9" woofers for an in-door application in my Mercedes SLK-350. The door of my car is designed so that the 8" points into the door, and there is only room for a shallow-mount driver in there. The door has an 8" driver (pointing into the door), a 3.5" driver next to the 8", and a 1" tweeter in the sail panel. So it would be a 3-way system.

The Morel looked like a possibility for the shallow-mounting, so it has become an interesting option to me. However, you said you had a problem with two of the drivers, so I wanted more info on that.

1) Did you feel the quality of the Morel was sub-standard? You seemed to like it, so I'm confused by your last statement saying you were pulling them out (and replacing with another driver?).
2) Do you think it would make a good driver for shallow-mounting pointing inside the door?
3) If you scrapped the Morel CAW938, what'd you end up getting and do you like it more?
4) Do you think this would be a better driver for bass/woofer duty in a 3-way than the Hertz Space 8?


Thanks in advance...


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

I was also interested in this woofer for use as a midbass/subwoofer in an IB application. My car has OEM 8" subs mounted under the front seats in an IB enclosure. Sounds like they have decent output and would work well with a 4" mid and tweeter combo mounted in the doors. I was also looking at the ADMW woofers in their car audio line which are more expensive than the CAW938 but appears to be a similar driver.

How much power were the woofers getting? How do you think they would do as a small subwoofer? I would probably run a subsonic filter somewhere around 30 Hz just to protect them from overexcursion.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

75 RMS per side but I really tweaked them with my 3sixty2




HIS4 said:


> I was also interested in this woofer for use as a midbass/subwoofer in an IB application. My car has OEM 8" subs mounted under the front seats in an IB enclosure. Sounds like they have decent output and would work well with a 4" mid and tweeter combo mounted in the doors. I was also looking at the ADMW woofers in their car audio line which are more expensive than the CAW938 but appears to be a similar driver.
> 
> How much power were the woofers getting? How do you think they would do as a small subwoofer? I would probably run a subsonic filter somewhere around 30 Hz just to protect them from overexcursion.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

They are great drivers. The first problem I had was a problem I created. The second problem I had with them was a moisture problem. They are not built for water in a door. They will work but what you would need to do is make sure you put a protective barrier around them. 

I would say this! I would not hesitate to purchase another set. I would def be a little more cautious of my install environment in a car!

Overall they are good drivers minus my install mistakes. I would use them in a home setup in a heartbeat!




linuxpro said:


> I know it's been a while since you wrote your review, but I had a few questions about these drivers.
> 
> I am shopping for 8-9" woofers for an in-door application in my Mercedes SLK-350. The door of my car is designed so that the 8" points into the door, and there is only room for a shallow-mount driver in there. The door has an 8" driver (pointing into the door), a 3.5" driver next to the 8", and a 1" tweeter in the sail panel. So it would be a 3-way system.
> 
> ...


----------



## aproapeom (Mar 18, 2009)

hi
i am waiting for a set of theese drivers to be delivered and to mount them, but i am not following you when you say that they have water/moisture problems. their cone is made out of polymer, right ?

currently i have a set of peerless exclusive hds 8, but one of them broke from moisture, their cone being from paper, i thought that if i buy theese i would avoid the moisture causing damage to the speakers.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

In his first post he said because the voice coil is open to the elements.


----------



## tgnylu (Aug 28, 2009)

Interesting enough, I also have a CAW938 with a voice coil rubbing problem.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

tgnylu said:


> Interesting enough, I also have a CAW938 with a voice coil rubbing problem.


That sucks. Have read on here Morel has some QC issues.


----------

